# Deep bodied or????



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

I bought a 4 year old doe in May of 2016... she had just kidded quads the previous Feb.

The first 2 pics shows when she got here- totally dry and very skinny!

The next 2 pics show her 4 months after her last kidding. I am milking her now.

I think I've written about her on here before- she's the doe I had to pull 2 bucks from, and have been dealing with possible uterine infection - that seems to be going away ( I hope).

None of my younger Does have ever had this deep belly after kidding and milking. They loose it after kidding.

I was wondering if this was normal for some good Milkers - which she is!

I seen pics of some very beautiful deep bodied milking champs - ( but I've never seen them dry also)

And I've also see plenty of skinny Milkers too. Is this just her?

Her LA pic ( taken by the breeder) was a 3/4 view from the rear - so I can't tell if it's normal for her.

I can't post that pic without permission -

Any help ? show me your Milkers


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

aaaarrrgh!! It's the height of pride, not to use the preview button!! I do know English!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

In my avatar these are pics of last y







ears 2 year old does - dry. They added a lot of depth as they matured. Having trouble uploading pics - my connection is SLOW. In this pic the doe to the extreme right and the extreme left are dry 3 year olds.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I think she's just gained depth with maturity.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for the beautiful pics goat blessings! Those are some deep bodied healthy looking girls! 
So obviously the depth doesn't go away when dry!

And thank you Suzanne - 
It sure happened quickly maybe she finally got enough to eat. When I questioned the breeder about her skinniness, she said she stayed that way no matter how much she ate. Maybe not!

Ok, I guess I'll stop worrying about a 3rd kid still hanging around in there!!

So much to learn- I just learned this year that that bulgy thing running down her belly wasn't a tumor- it's a milk vein I'm a worry wort....That's why it's so nice to have a place to share!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

my Lamancha dry (at a yearling) then milking, this is her 3rd and last kidding, it was SOOOO hard on her and she lost almost 1/2 her body weight, she eats literally more than my friesian horse did, she is slowly getting better.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

I have udder envy! Pretty girl - love her rear angles! She's putting everything into that udder.

That's what I was thinking about my girl - after quads - she was just drained!

I guess some girls can milk and stay heavy - and some can't.

Is that part of conformation - or is loosing body weight when milking a not so good trait? But not part of conformation?

Come on Ya'll more pics of Milkers before and after!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I think she looks fine in all of the pictures.

1. Zamia as dry yearling
2. Zamia as 3 year old 2nd Freshener
3. Zamia as a 5 year old 4 freshenings
4. Zamia as 6 year old with 5 freshenings




































This is Zamia and her daughter Clarabelle this past Memorial Day
Zamia is 7 years old now.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh boy! Her body looks like a few show winners that I adore She did gain depth - and I'm assuming it stays there after she's dry?

Very nice highly attached udder- and daughter too! 

Definately what I'm shooting for! 

More more more!!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

All 4 of these does are finished Grand Champions.
This was the Champion Challenge in the 3rd ring at this show. Clarabelle won in all 3 rings.
And all 4 of them belong to me. 
From right to left

SGCH One Fine Acre Clarabelle 2*M (LA 92 EEEE) 4 years old
GCH One Fine Acre Caramel Taffy 2*M (LA 90 VEEE) 5 years old
SGCH Little Tots Estate Zamia 1*M (LA 91 VEEE) 7 years old
GCH Little Tots Estate Rosmarinus 2*M (LA 90 VEEE) 7years old

Taffy was the Grand Champion in that ring, the other 3 were the challengers. That was Taffy's 3rd leg.
If you click on the picture it expands.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Heehee - already found out - did a quick search with their names and found your website ( on my home screen now!)

I was thinking she was reminding me of a Swanson Doemain beauty - I saved a pic of but can't remember the name....

Anyway - you have a beautiful bunch of girls that must be a joy to own! Great job of breeding.

I'm saving your site because I need to study good conformation!

I'm addicted to looking at gorgeous goats - I admit it!!!


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Oooo - just looked at the expanded pic- Zamia is really showing her depth in that pic!
Hard to believe she's 7! 

I still would like to know about -if ability to milk without getting skinny is important? Is it a bad trait to pass on if I saved a buck from her. 

I think she has so many other good traits -and would like to add them to my girls.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Annieday said:


> Heehee - already found out - did a quick search with their names and found your website ( on my home screen now!)
> 
> I was thinking she was reminding me of a Swanson Doemain beauty - I saved a pic of but can't remember the name....
> 
> ...


Our website is very stale.
We have a FB page that we post on fairly regularly.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Well, I'll have to make do with it....good goats are still good goats- I don't do Facebook - it confuses me!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I didn't think yours looked that thin.
Most Nigerians will lose some weight after they kid and then will come back up after a couple of months.
Rosemary has a tendency to get a little thin when she is in milk. Since she got her milk star last year and had a final appraisal score, we went ahead and dried her off.

We had another doe who sadly passed away last year that would get thin when in milk. Little Tots Estate Coleus. If you look up her pedigree she was very heavy from a Rosasharn line so I don't know if that was the influence. But I think part of it was because she had a lot of babies. 4, 3, 4, 3.
One of her daughters also has a tendency to get thin. We dried her early this year because she was thin and wasn't really banging out the milk.


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Sorry about the loss of your doe I'll look her up. It's never easy!

My doe is Rosasharn breeding too - Grandaughter to Kit Kat -( sire's side) who looks like she gets skinny in milk! Her Dam R. Jizake ( Tiger L x R. Sake ) looks good and rounded- but not that deep bodied.

I have hopes this season that my homegrown buck with a bit of everything in him ( including Tsuga) Will add some strength!

What- did you say you wanted to see a pic?? Ok


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I own Tsuga's cousin
Madison's Meadow Rocky Road
His sire Cowboy Cadillak was Tsuga's dam Cowgirl's twin brother


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Annieday said:


> View attachment 123126
> Sorry about the loss of your doe I'll look her up. It's never easy!
> 
> My doe is Rosasharn breeding too - Grandaughter to Kit Kat -( sire's side) who looks like she gets skinny in milk! Her Dam R. Jizake ( Tiger L x R. Sake ) looks good and rounded- but not that deep bodied.
> ...


Handsome fellow


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

I'll have to go look at your buck! If he's anything like Tsuga...

Love cowgirl!! Beautiful deep bodied girl - and that udder!

My Willie has her on both sides - Sire through Tsuga / Dam through Ajuga ..... of course not near as close as what yours is But just hope those genes trickle down! Waaay down! 
Can't wait to see your boy...

Thanks for the great appraisal by the way - lol


----------



## Annieday (Jul 10, 2017)

Very nice - he favors Grandma Opal! All your bucks are good lookin- and those genetics!
Good to see you got some bucks out of Coleus.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

If you are looking at the website I have added a couple that aren't there haven't updated in a while

Sinai Thunder AD Valiant
If you go to their website his dam is Charity. Valiant's pic is on her page 

And this spring I got Sweet Garden BT Vivaldi
On their website is dam is Fairlea Elise


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

I see you are in Florida
Do you know Full House Farm ?
They got a doe from me out of Coleus. 

And a buck out of Taffy


----------

